# Nymphen binden für die Hegene



## BodenseeRudi (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Nymphenbinder und Hegenenfischer

jetzt da es die richtige Zeit zum Basteln ist will ich mir endlich meine eigenen Nymphen für die Hegenenfischerei selber binden.Die Angebotenen vor Ort hatten oft nicht die gewünschte Größe und Farbe.
Dazu will ich mich zuerst mal |kopfkrat ins Thema einlesen um dann die nötigen Sachen wie Bindestock, Garn, Lack etc. zu besorgen.
Wer kennt ein *Buch in dem das Binden* dieser "einfachsten Fliege" gut beschrieben ist.
Gibt es einen Bindestock der 14er und 16er Haken zuverlässig hält?

Ein Petri an alle


----------



## gofishing (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nymphen binden für die Hegene*

Moin BodenseeRudi,

von Hegenefischen habe ich leider keine Ahnung.
Mußte erstmal google "besuchen."

http://www.diefischer.com/html/goldkopfnymphe.htm

war das erste brauchbare,

und wenn ich mir diese ansehe

http://www.angelprofi.at/hegeneglaskopf.htm

dann bezweifle ich das jemals einer ein ganzes Buch über Hegenenymphen geschrieben hat.


Für 5 EURO
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41008

oder etwas teurer
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36734

viele gute Tips auch hier
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36734


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nymphen binden für die Hegene*

Fast vergessen.

#14/16ner Haken sollte eigentlich jeder Bindestock halten.

Dafür brauchst DU keinen für 300 EURO.

TL

Ralph


----------



## forellenfischer (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nymphen binden für die Hegene*

hallo 
binde selbst hegene nymphen und fliegen
zum bindestock es ist eigendlich egal ob billig oder teuer
er sollte dir gefallen und nicht zu viel zubehör haben
zur hegenen
schwarze mit roten kopf
braune(tunkel) schwarze rippung
rote mit schwarzen kopf
oliv grüne schwarzer rippung
und violette mit schwarz
es gibt verschiedene bindematerialien
die seiden fäden
lacke zum lackieren der hacken
und dann noch
von hurch v - rib zum binden der hegene
habe aber keine erfahrung mit diesen material
da ich erst heuer mit dem material binde

wünsche dier viel spass beim binden und petri
gerhard


----------



## BodenseeRudi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nymphen binden für die Hegene*

@ Ralph, Danke für die Links.Das Board ist doch eine unermessliche Schatztruhe.
Das Buch "Fliegenbinden Schritt für Schritt" von Frank de la Porte scheint für meine Zwecke genau das richtige zun sein da wie Mario gepostet hat " vorallem grundsätzliche Techniken beschrieben werden.
Und die Nymphen für die Hegene bestehen ja nur aus einer farbigen Grundwicklung und einem etwas dickeren Köpfchen in einer anderen Farbe.Gut steht der Nymphe eine Rippung.

@ Gerhard, das Thema Bindeseide kommt dann auch noch dazu. Der Körper der Nymphe soll ja nicht zu dick werden.Da brauch ich wohl ein feines Garn. Nimmst du da was spezielles für Hegenennymphen. Die Nymphen von www.angelprofi.at sind mir zu "fett" Eine Zuckmückenlarve hat gewiss nicht solche Ausmaße.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## forellenfischer (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nymphen binden für die Hegene*

hallo bodensee rudi
meine binde seide ist eine
uni-thread 200 yds  w 6/0
das ist ein ausreichender 
faden mit diesem binde ich
von 16er bis 12er hacken
nehme aber auch body thread
von traun river products
kaufe meine angelsachen bei gesa in hall in tirol
solltest einmal einen ausflug machen lohnt sich
aber ich fahre im februar fischermesse fridrichshafen 
wenn du interresse hast können wir uns treffen
gerhard


----------

